# Life in Pandemic



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

I like to frequent this website often. I'm quiet unless I have a question though but I have a lot of time at the moment due to this pandemic. So I was wondering how everyone's life has been altered either good or bad because of this pandemic. Including losing work, maybe gaining new work or different life choices or learned something new. Food or non food related, which is why I put it in off topic so we all can tell our story thus far! I will start off mine with work.

I worked at a private club at the shore in my state. Was there since 2013 and this year the season was pushed back very far and business almost cut in half due to this pandemic. I was called back and I gladly came back and started working full time. Until a few weeks passed and we get word some other places closed due to employees having tested positive for Covid and then an employee called and said their household tested positive and was not sure how long they were positive. We all had our concerns but kept working. Then our top manager brought out a big stack of waivers we had all had to sign stating in summary, we all understand the risks of working under covid and if we catch covid or anything else happen while at work we agree they are not responsible for us even if its work related. I took the form, read it and decided not to sign without thought so I continued to work and decided I will not sign it. They sent me home and I was not allowed back unless I signed it. Which I still did not, even after telling them I wanted to work but they refuse to let me. Money became an issue and still is, tried to file unemployment since I never really quit and they are the ones that refuse to let me back. Only to have them dispute my claim and not able to get anything. I came to the conclusion I will no longer be returning to that place of employment since not a single one is willing to talk to me even for a simple friendly conversation. Was there for almost 8 years, started as dish boy then worked up to cook. I do not care what people think, I have been criticized saying I should of just signed the paper because working in a kitchen means dealing with anything and just showing up dead or alive. They screwed me over a few times over the years just because I am younger which I will not get into unless someone wanted to hear bout it.

Aside from my work issues I have taken on a minimalistic mindset which is much better then my usual splurge after bills habit I had for years. I am taking this time of unemployed status to get into a routine of researching my interests until I find work. Including getting back into weight lifting (I did this during work also but depending how work was I skipped workouts to recover for the next day). Also decided to pick up painting, I am horrible at it but gives me something to do. Am able to do more hunting this year then previous years. Also spend more time with family when given the opportunity to do so safely. It has been a mental reset for me so far. I am still adding things try and do as I put applications out. Also adding to my collection of "To try recipes" for when I have the funds to once again experiment. I have been doing the odd job here and there for people. My father was a tile and dry wall guy and has taken a few jobs so I helped him complete them for some cash. Helping my uncle do HVAC for some money as well. Was thinking of maybe extending what culinary experience I know and cooking for friends for some money. They have asked me in previous years if I would cook for their parties they hold for friends. Could be fun and a way to keep bills paid. I also did get sick a few times during this which was interesting. Was not covid, tests came back negative and the webcam doctor appointments were a treat. Could not get medication for a bit which sucked but eventually I managed to get what I needed for recovery.
This has been my Life in Pandemic so far. I hope people will share a little of theirs. Year has been tough on everyone, so I hope nobody comes in and adds to the already high amount of issues going on today.


----------



## howmany_ (Nov 7, 2020)

well we all are tired of things you know but let me tell you something ! im somehow running out of things to do now !


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

I would jump into the HVAC trade if at all possible.
Talking to my neighbor, i told him I;d do anything but kitchen work if I could go back, retired now so...


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

My story is a little different. Hubby has been working from home since March and I am happy for that... I gave him a corner in the diningroom for his workstation and he has been really busy especially with the shift to online shopping etc...he is busier now than he was before the pandemic hit.
For me, I did get a promotion at work during the pandemic and before the promition my department saw production numbers that I would only see at Christmastine in March and April and I am sure it was a result of panic-buying. Things did settle down but I was still busier than usual.
Now I am in the office and while I am still very busy it is a different kind of busy and we are socially distanced in the office, we get our temperatures checked every day as well as other screening and they have enhanced cleaining in the common areas. I have a bottle of hand sanitizer on my desk that I am constantly using.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

howmany_ said:


> well we all are tired of things you know but let me tell you something ! im somehow running out of things to do now !


Yeah, I am just sticking with kitchen work for now. I dont really like anything else. Nor know how to do anything else.


retiredbaker said:


> I would jump into the HVAC trade if at all possible.
> Talking to my neighbor, i told him I;d do anything but kitchen work if I could go back, retired now so...


My uncle is disabled from HVAC and does it on the side for friends and family. I have helped him many times and I am not interested in it. Not my cup of tea so to speak.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

leeniek said:


> My story is a little different. Hubby has been working from home since March and I am happy for that... I gave him a corner in the diningroom for his workstation and he has been really busy especially with the shift to online shopping etc...he is busier now than he was before the pandemic hit.
> For me, I did get a promotion at work during the pandemic and before the promition my department saw production numbers that I would only see at Christmastine in March and April and I am sure it was a result of panic-buying. Things did settle down but I was still busier than usual.
> Now I am in the office and while I am still very busy it is a different kind of busy and we are socially distanced in the office, we get our temperatures checked every day as well as other screening and they have enhanced cleaining in the common areas. I have a bottle of hand sanitizer on my desk that I am constantly using.


Sounds bittersweet then. Congrats on your promotion and success! Hope you and your family stays happy and healthy!


----------



## Beekeeperhunyb (Jan 31, 2018)

leeniek said:


> My story is a little different. Hubby has been working from home since March and I am happy for that... I gave him a corner in the diningroom for his workstation and he has been really busy especially with the shift to online shopping etc...he is busier now than he was before the pandemic hit.
> For me, I did get a promotion at work during the pandemic and before the promition my department saw production numbers that I would only see at Christmastine in March and April and I am sure it was a result of panic-buying. Things did settle down but I was still busier than usual.
> Now I am in the office and while I am still very busy it is a different kind of busy and we are socially distanced in the office, we get our temperatures checked every day as well as other screening and they have enhanced cleaining in the common areas. I have a bottle of hand sanitizer on my desk that I am constantly using.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

toffee said:


> Yeah, I am just sticking with kitchen work for now. I dont really like anything else. Nor know how to do anything else.
> 
> My uncle is disabled from HVAC and does it on the side for friends and family. I have helped him many times and I am not interested in it. Not my cup of tea so to speak.


Yeh I hear ya.
Years ago I had the chance to get into masonry work with a contractor who saw the work I did, I also decided it wasn't my cup of tea, we have that luxury to choose.
Considering coming out of retirement and opening a bakery cafe now, times like this bring opportunities.


----------



## francisbaud (Feb 23, 2021)

It's the first time I hear about signing waivers related to Covid-19 in a working environment. I understand how you would be reluctant signing it. Now they say that you refuse (or something similar) to return to work so you can't get into unemployment program, that sucks. And it also sucks that you've been there 8 years and they don't seem to acknowledge this. Hope you can find a better job that you enjoy and with some fair bosses.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

retiredbaker said:


> Yeh I hear ya.
> Years ago I had the chance to get into masonry work with a contractor who saw the work I did, I also decided it wasn't my cup of tea, we have that luxury to choose.
> Considering coming out of retirement and opening a bakery cafe now, times like this bring opportunities.


There has been some great opportunity around me as of late. As well as my last Chef and Sou chef also leaving our last place shortly after my departure and starting their own catering business. This year has somehow brought some great blessings my way.


francisbaud said:


> It's the first time I hear about signing waivers related to Covid-19 in a working environment. I understand how you would be reluctant signing it. Now they say that you refuse (or something similar) to return to work so you can't get into unemployment program, that sucks. And it also sucks that you've been there 8 years and they don't seem to acknowledge this. Hope you can find a better job that you enjoy and with some fair bosses.


It did suck. I was rather furious with how that all happened. The chef and sou chef left beginning of this year as well, they started up their own catering company. I took a job and a pay cut working at my local Texas Roadhouse. Bosses are great, coworkers are all good pay is lacking though. I wont be learning any recipes or techniques. But this place is very busy, serving over 1k people a night including take out. So least Ill come out of this knowing how to handle higher volume to some extent I hope.


----------

